# The sentra Spec V



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

I want a WRX but im also lookin at the nes spec v. Ive always liked nissan but they never made any good cars here in america besides the 300zx but there hard to find now and overpriiced. I know the new z is soming but my insurance will be killer if i get one of those. For all you people that own one are you guys satisfied with the performance. I know no one is ever that satisfied until they can run a 1/4 mile in 12 secs but you know what i mean.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

If you got the money I would buy the WRX. I have a SpecV and like most things about the car except the paint. If I had plenty of money to spend I probably would buy the WRX or the Intergra but we are talking a big difference in money. If you want to run the 1/4 in 12 seconds you should buy a Bike. I think you will hear some objections about Nissan not making a good car besides the 300ZX. I guess it depends on your definition but I have a couple of friends with Sentras with well over 200,000 miles and one of them is close to 250,000 so in my mind that is a pretty good car especially for the money.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Both the spec V and the WRX are great AutoX cars. for the 1/4 mile you want a V8 like a stang or something else of that nature.

For a value for money the SE-R's can't be beat in my mind. I was ready to shell out a fat 25k-30k getting something i reallyt wanted but i was going to have to wait... instead i drove the Spec V after a friend told me he read it was the best buy... sure enough i was like, damn. I come from a Honda background and I have driven about everycar out there... got to say for the green the SE-R is bad ass.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Milla said:


> *I want a WRX but im also lookin at the nes spec v. Ive always liked nissan but they never made any good cars here in america besides the 300zx *


Most of them were not made in the US, especially the 'Z'. They were imported. 

The Sentra SE-R is an excellent car with great potential and it was built here in Tennessee. The Maxima has had the best V-6 in it's class for several years now.

The NX2000 was imported from Japan. The Pathfinder was imported. The Maxima is imported. The G20 is/was imported. The G35 is imported. The Q45 is imported. Etc.

In recent times though, most of the US spec Nissan's are being built here or there are plkans to build them here.

The new Maxima will be built here. The new Altima is built here. The Exterra and Frontier are built here. The Sentra is built here. 

Anyhow, back on topic. The WRX is an awesome car, but for the price you can not pass up looking at, test driving, and possibly owning a new Sentra SE-R or SE-R Spec-V. Best priced!


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

The new sentra se-r is made in mexico.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i wondered why every time i got in my car i smelled refried beans and tequlia


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you mean there are no good nissans in america ?!?! what about the 240sx (though it could use a silvia motor), the Maxima, the Altima (especially the new one), the NX, and all the OTHER Z cars?


----------



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

I love nissan and already have my down payment saved up for the 03 spec when its available but if u had the money, get the WRX! its a much better car to tune! it all depends on what you like, preferences on styling, reliability, driveability, etc so of course, take them both out.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

bbpinkfloyd said:


> *The new sentra se-r is made in mexico. *


NismoPC was referring to the B13 Sentra SE-R, or least I assume so. Then the SE-R (and XE, GXE, etc.) Sentras were built in Tennessee.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I dont think he meant no good nissans were built in the US. I think he just ment there were not any good nissans here. Which I would disagree. Nissan/Datsun have had and still do have many good cars here. 

It sucks that I will never see a Skyline or a real Silvia driving down the road, but it dosent meant the cars we do get suck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

I like 240sx but they got weak truck motors. I know you can get the sr20 but then you got to deal with smog and all that shit. The maxima good to and the altima is all right. But everyone knows that japan gets the best nissan cars. We get the short end of the stick. I meant nissan doesnt make any cars good stock until lately. and i forgot about the NX. 
Peace


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *
> 
> NismoPC was referring to the B13 Sentra SE-R, or least I assume so. Then the SE-R (and XE, GXE, etc.) Sentras were built in Tennessee. *


 From my understanding the B15 SE-R's/Spec V's and some GXE's and XE's were built in Aguascallientes, Mexico. I've spent enough time at my dealer that I have read the stickers on their sentras, some say Tennessee, and the SE-R's say "Aguascallientes, Mexico" ... Not trying to be a show-off or anything here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

Honestly, if I had $23k-24k I'd pick up a WRX. The potential is much easier to utilize and unleash vs. a Spec V.

I like the Spec V too (there's one sitting in front of my apartment right now, it belongs to my old roomie  ), and while it's a great buy and an excellent car for $18k, it's not alone it its class either.

IIRC, Grassroots Motorsports or someone else tested the new hot-rod econoboxes, including the Spec V and the Neon ACR (and I think the VW GTI and some others), and the ACR was the fastest. (just because it's the fastest doesn't mean I recommend a Dodge, but that's me  ).

And, well, if I had $30k, I'd go look for a 350Z, although the new SVT Cobra at $34k is pretty damned fast, too.


----------



## jspecv (Jul 1, 2002)

All b15's have been built in Mexico. The QR25 is built in TN, not Smyrna but Depchet,sp

Get the wrx.

12sec 1/4, get a bike

Or a s13 w/ sr20det

Jeff


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

i like the 2003 mazdaspeed protege. at least consider those. they will be around 20-23 k and they are turboed!!! also a limited production vehicle like the spec V


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

i have test driven the new protoge' and its a brick, it doesn't handle as well as the spec v or the wrx. and not to mention its the slowest of the three. and mazdas dont have anywhere near the track record for longevity or reliability that nissans or subarus possess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

My spec was built in Mexico...look at the vin and it will tell you where the car is built.

If you have the money for a WRX then buy it. You can get alot more performance out of it now than you can a qr25. 

The neon acr might be fast, but it is a dodge. You couldn't PAY me to drive another neon. And to think they STILL haven't figured out how to keep from popping head gaskets on those things.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

As far as new cars go, I'd check out an RSX and a Tiburon as well as the Scooby and the Spec V. If I were in the new car buying market, I'm not sure what car I'd buy and despite my long time fondness for the Impreza, can't say I'd buy one. If I ever get one, it'll be an RS with the 2.5 and I'd build it into one badass little car with the load of cash I saved over a new one, plus it'll be lighter, a 2 door, and won't have to settle on silver over that gay blue. But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

The new turbo protege is out now? I want to go test drive one of those. I like mazda but the only car they make good are Rx7 and miatas.
peace


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

You come to a nissan board and ask if you should get a WRX? What the hell are you thinking? Well, I am going to contradict myself and say what everyone else is saying, "get the scooby!" There is way more potential in Subaru's and the EJ20 is a lot more boost friendly, not to mention it has much more aftermarket support, and...oh yea, that all important factor, ALL WHEEL DRIVE! Can you say "hole shot?" Not to go Spec-V bashing, my good friend just bought one, and cause I own a Nissan too, but the rex is just a better platform, period. 

Or, you could always go with a new 2.5RS, and use the money that you saved to build one badass turbo monster! Hell, you get 2.5 litres compared to the EJ20's 2.0. 
"Hmmm....interesting!" says Yoda.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

the mazda protege might not be that fast stock but it has a turbo which means it will respond to mods hella good and it has a limited slip to. Put a down pipe and intercooler and your rollin. And there cheap so that means you can get a turbo faster.
peace


----------

